# Musically minded



## Rick Keeble (Jul 11, 2017)

G'day there, 

A friend of mine recommended this site, in my opinion, a brilliant young poet by the name of, Darren White.

I myself am barely a novice and have joined to get honest critiques of my dribblings!

Being unschooled and self-taught, I have a lot to learn.

I live like a haiku, a man of few words but a lover of the language.

Well, enough about me, how does one read some poetry around here?


----------



## PiP (Jul 11, 2017)

Hi Rick and welcome.

We have a strong poetry community so glad you will be joining us! I also love writing poetry so look forward to reading your work!


----------



## Darren White (Jul 11, 2017)

Heya Rick,
Nice to see you here 
I think you will like it, my friend.


----------



## sas (Jul 11, 2017)

Any friend of Darren is a.....    Well, will have to find out. Smiles. Really. 

Love Darren. Hope you can put up with us workshop poet-types. We use microscopes on poems. If you get only applause, either someone is lying, or you're really damn good. Welcome. I look forward to reading your work. Please do not be timid about work shopping another's poem. Even seemingly small things, like punctuation or the elimination of it entirely, can make a huge difference. Best. sas


----------



## JustRob (Jul 11, 2017)

Well, that probably means that the poets around here have been kind enough to lie to me over time. When it comes to poetry I too am a man of few words, but my prose is quite another matter. Anyway, this local poet tree appears to be spreading out a great number of branches, so I'll scuttle off to more prosaic surroundings. If you don't want it to overshadow you you'll need to climb to the top though. Good luck with that. No honestly, good luck and welcome to our diverse, for the time being at least, community. 

Huh, poets. Does anything even rhyme with "poets"?


----------



## sas (Jul 11, 2017)

"poets know it"


----------



## Rick Keeble (Jul 11, 2017)

That's older than me that one, SAS! But not broken


----------



## JustRob (Jul 11, 2017)

But does anything rhyme with "poets"?


----------



## Rick Keeble (Jul 11, 2017)

You know it


----------



## Rick Keeble (Jul 11, 2017)

*The Climax*

[h=2]The Climax[/h]_Elegant frequent interludes
Ebony and ivory harmonized
The maestro raises his hands
A single note from violin

Reverberates the soul within
Piano keys dance the storm
Conductor's baton waves the way
The orchestra now as one

Vibrations pounding in my heart
Sweet cellos and harps sing
Two dueling clarinets take front stage
Silhouetted angels fill the mind

As the beating of timpanis start
A fluttering flute swiftly flies
With dulcet melodies swirling about
A double bass begins the final coda

Then blissfully, I open my eyes_


----------



## sas (Jul 11, 2017)

It seems all Australians are poets. Must be something about being surrounded by rhythmic waves. Eh?  Enjoyed your poem.


----------



## H.Brown (Jul 11, 2017)

Hello and welcome Rick,

Great poem I like how it flows. I don't inow a lot about poetry so I'm going to stop there.  I hope that you like WF and will see you around the forums.


----------



## Rick Keeble (Jul 11, 2017)

Thank you for taking the time out to welcome me to your community. I am here to learn and make friendships, and any tips are more than appreciated.


----------



## Rick Keeble (Jul 11, 2017)

Thank you SAS, really appreciate your time and effort.


----------



## Rick Keeble (Jul 11, 2017)

Hi H.Brown,

I am but a fool with folly in his heart. Sorry, it took so long to reply! These fantangle machines are just too complex for a simple soul like me! I am eager to be a part of your community, and look forward to any insights you have! All the best.


----------



## JustRob (Jul 12, 2017)

Rick Keeble said:


> You know it



You know it's
Only poets,
Who have the time
To write in rhyme,
But heaven knows
God's words are prose.

Okay, I'm happy now.


----------



## Sebald (Jul 12, 2017)

Is the word 'powits', Rob? No. Back to the drawing-board. Ha ha.

Nice powim, though.


----------



## JustRob (Jul 12, 2017)

Sebald said:


> Is the word 'powits', Rob? No. Back to the drawing-board. Ha ha.
> 
> Nice powim, though.



No et isn't. What's the problem?


----------



## Sebald (Jul 12, 2017)

JustRob said:


> No et isn't. What's the problem?



Ha ha pretending you speak with a heavy accent is fooling no-one.

You know the perfect rhyme is out there... If only you can find it...


----------



## JustRob (Jul 13, 2017)

Sebald said:


> Ha ha pretending you speak with a heavy accent is fooling no-one.



How do you know what accent I have? The more likely truth is that on WF I may be fooling everyone. Do you think that the written word tells anything about that? Harking back to the subject of whether poetry is meant to be read or listened to, as recently discussed in Poetry Discussion, one aspect of that is that the reader doesn't know what the poet's accent is, so can't tell whether certain words rhyme or not. Given that words may be pronounced differently in different regions any criticism of rhyme must presumably be referred to the _Universal Pronunciation Dictionary for Poets_, but I didn't even know that such a thing existed, not being poetical. I happen to be one of those people who speak the word "poet" differently from "poetical", by the way. We probably all agree how to say "pedant" though.

You are right that I probably wouldn't say "No et isn't," though as I am more likely to say "No e' ain'," actually, but that's terribly common, ain' i'? In fact the letters 'h' and 't' seldom figure in my speech and as for vowels ... yer j's' don' wanna know.

Rick, you probably don't have any problems with your accent though, d'yer? See, I haven't forgotten whose thread this actually is after all this distraction.


----------



## Sebald (Jul 13, 2017)

Rob failed to find the rhyme.
Sebald got it in time.
You won't see the poets better her.
They need to read more Matthew Arnold, Walt Whitman, 
Edgar Allan
Poe
et cetera


----------



## Sebald (Jul 13, 2017)

Sorry, Rick.

 I really liked your poem. I thought it balanced precision and inspiration very well. 

Welcome to the forum. I'm not a poet, you will be relieved to hear.


----------



## PiP (Jul 13, 2017)

You guys are incorrigible! LOL. Poor Rick's gonna think he has joined a forum of ... 

wot d'yer rekon to WF so far, Rick? Gotta,'ave sum fun, right?


----------



## JustRob (Jul 13, 2017)

Sebald said:


> I'm not a poet, you will be relieved to hear.



But you are in the UK, right? My ever watchful angel looked "poet" up and found this. "poʊ.ət" is American and "pəʊ.ɪt" British pronunciation. As a mentor I felt obliged to set the matter straight. It proves that we care about linguistics here though ... and personally I get into trouble arguing with an angel. (My angel = trouble : trouble and strife = wife - Cockney rhyming slang.)

Sorry Rick, no mention of the Aussie pronunciation. Now back to the poitry, er ... lyrics, whatever.


----------



## Sebald (Jul 13, 2017)

What's that taste in my mouth, Rob? It's a sort of bitter sensation... Almost like... Sour grapes...


----------

